# Using 2 UHF Pro remotes for TV2?



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

So, I have my 942 in dual mode, with the TV2 output piped into the office. I use the included UHFPro remote for it. Works fine.

I recently split the TV2 output to run in to my guestroom as well. That part works fine. I have an extra UHFPro remote (unused from my 622 unit in Single mode), so I figured I'd program it to the same UHF channel and leave it in the guest room. That way either location coud control the TV2 output, without having to go searching for te remote in a different room.

Troulble is, with the new remotes, you can't "select" what channel you want to use. The method is to bring up the SysInfo screen, and then hit "Record" on the remote. The 942 and the remote then agree on a remote channel. When I tried to do this for the second UHFPro remote, it agreed on a *DIFFERENT* channel... thus breaking the first remote's link.

Questions:

1) Is there anyway to force the 942 and 2 UHFPro remotes to all use a specific remote channel?

2) Somehow in trying to get the remots synced, now neither of them willwork. Bringing up the Sysinfo screen and pressing "Record" on either remote no longer selects a new channel and instead the little "TV2" icon on the Info screen just flashes once. Any idea how to get out of this limbo?

Thanks.

-Steve


----------



## ThomasTrain (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, you need to program the remotes to the same remote code:

On the first remote, do this with the TV2 on the SysInfo screen so you can update the TV2 tuner to use the new code.

1) Press and hold SAT until all lights are on then release ad the SAT button will flash
2) Hit the Remote code you want to use: IE: 5
3) Hit the # button to save.
4) Hit the Record button until the Screen updates to the new remote code.

For the second remote to steps 1-3.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't know if the problem persists with the recent software version, but in the past if I hit Record to change the 942's TV2 to be the same address as TV1 (also UHF Pro), it would refuse to behave without rebooting the 942. It would be worth a shot to reboot it just in case.

On the two TV2 remotes, push and hold Sat until the other devices light up, then hit # twice and count the blinks of the Sat led. That is the remote address that Remote is configured to use and both remotes should display the same thing. To change a remote to say address 5, push and hold Sat then press "5#". As long as both are the same address, hitting with Record at Sys Info should get them both working.

Edit - Why didn't I just wait for Thomas's post to appear?


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

Excellent, thank you!

I thought I had seena similar procedure in one of the manuals.

That worked like a charm. Much appreciated.

-Steve


----------

